# مساعدة فى قسم اليكاترونكس لو سمحتم



## جيركووو (6 أغسطس 2011)

*بلييييز ياجماعة انا لسة داخل كلية هندسة وعرفت ان فى قسم موجود فى هندسة الاسكندرية هو قسم كهروميكانيكة(ميكاترونكس) فانا اريد ان اعرف اذا كان بمصروفات ام لا واريد ان اعرف معلومات عنه ضرورى بليييييييييز علشان لو كنت احول هندسة اسكندرية و لا لا. 
*
*ارجو الافادة*
*وهذة اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى فلو ممكن حد يساعدنى او حد فى القسم دة او اى حد هندسة اسكندرية.*​


----------



## MADM (28 يناير 2012)

انا مشترك جديد
لو سمحتو وضروري جدا عايز بحث عن تصميم انظمة الميكاترنكس


----------



## ahmed es (29 يناير 2012)

http://hadeel1123.jeeran.com/archive/2007/8/308052.html

بحث سريع
انا لست مهندس ميكاترونيكس يمكنك البحث فى الشبكة ستجد الكثير من المواضيع


----------



## bassel_1 (29 يناير 2012)

http://www.ryounes.net/Mecha2005/Ecole2005.pdf 

هذا الرابط سيساعدك على فهم ما هو الميكاترونكس ، إذا أردت أي مساعدة أو فهم أعمق، أنا أنهي المجاستير في الميكاترونكس ...


----------

